# Uber Just Cut Rates - Switching to Lyft



## luckykid (Jan 9, 2015)

This was my first week with Uber and it was an alright weekend. I drove the bar shifts on Friday and Saturday and ended up pulling in about $280 gross with the guaranteed minimums...but today I get a new rate sheet and all rates are cut 20%. Instead of making $3.20 on a minimum fare now I am making $2.40.

I am going to sign up for Lyft. Does anyone want to split proceeds from their referral code? Once you get it we can split it via Paypal? I am in Milwaukee if that matters.

Cheers,
LK


----------



## just drive (Oct 29, 2014)

Your name jinxed it


----------



## Carlos Xavier (Aug 1, 2014)

Raleigh got a 38% cut. We make a buck 60 on a min fare now.


----------



## haji (Jul 17, 2014)

lyft will follow soon , even lower rates than uber.


----------



## luckykid (Jan 9, 2015)

just drive said:


> Your name jinxed it


What if I were to tell you that I had a 6-figure Job in 2014 ROTFLMAO...


----------



## just drive (Oct 29, 2014)

Sorry to hear that. I hope you get a better luck


----------



## Endy (Sep 30, 2014)

What are the rates for Lyft?


----------



## wisuber (Dec 13, 2014)

yeah what are the rates for Lyft??


----------



## DjTim (Oct 18, 2014)

Endy said:


> What are the rates for Lyft?





wisuber said:


> yeah what are the rates for Lyft??


I would go to Lyft's website to check out your city. Most Lyft markets are the same price that Uber was before the cut.


----------



## MikeB (Dec 2, 2014)

wisuber said:


> yeah what are the rates for Lyft??


*Lyft Pricing*
*Trust & Safety Fee* $1.50
*Base Charge* $1.80
*Cancel Penalty* $5.00
*Cost Minimum* $5.00
*Cost Per Mile* $1.13
*Cost Per Minute* $0.23


----------



## MikeB (Dec 2, 2014)

Endy said:


> What are the rates for Lyft?


*Lyft Pricing*
*Trust & Safety Fee* $1.50
*Base Charge* $1.13
*Cancel Penalty* $5.00
*Cost Minimum* $5.00
*Cost Per Mile* $1.10
*Cost Per Minute* $0.18


----------



## lu181 (Nov 3, 2014)

If lyft were smart they would :
1. New partner agreement fares can not be changed without partners voting new rates in 
2. $500 uber driver incentive to switch to lyft along with driver agreement to solely contract with lyft. 
3. $40 rider incentive for new lyft customers 
In most markets uber is the more popular app if they take back the drivers the customers will have to follow. They are loosing the battle with fare cuts they need to fight with drivers as drivers are the key. I would have left uber along time ago if they had customers in my area


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

luckykid said:


> This was my first week with Uber and it was an alright weekend. I drove the bar shifts on Friday and Saturday and ended up pulling in about $280 gross with the guaranteed minimums...but today I get a new rate sheet and all rates are cut 20%. Instead of making $3.20 on a minimum fare now I am making $2.40.
> 
> I am going to sign up for Lyft. Does anyone want to split proceeds from their referral code? Once you get it we can split it via Paypal? I am in Milwaukee if that matters.
> 
> ...


POST # 1 : LUCKYKID: ... Congratulations on your
earning$ .... AND your decision to try out the Avis
of Rideshare. Welcome to the UP.net forums and
Happy New Year from Marco Island, FL.!


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

I just got accepted today. Waiting to get proper licensing and insurance first tho.


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> I just got accepted today. Waiting to get proper licensing and insurance first tho.


Nice. I'm glad you finally got accepted with Lyft.

Good luck with everything.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

LookyLou said:


> Nice. I'm glad you finally got accepted with Lyft.
> 
> Good luck with everything.


Thanks, LookyLou!


----------



## AintWorthIt (Sep 30, 2014)

Good luck! They actually have a tip button in this app


----------



## TeleSki (Dec 4, 2014)

I'm not switching to Lyft, but I am adding them on as another platform today. If Uber wants to take some money out of my pocket by lowering rates, I'll take some out of theirs.


----------



## CLAkid (Oct 23, 2014)

haji said:


> lyft will follow soon , even lower rates than uber.


If that happens, then we will not be able to survive on those rates. They are unsustainable. And the fact that most people don't tip is just too much for me to deal with when you factor in the low rates. People already take the service for granted.


----------

